# Drivers Needed ......north New Jersey



## UNISCAPE (Oct 17, 2000)

We Are Looking For Drivers For Our Snow Plow Trucks......mahwah Area......must Be Available At All Times All Winter....no Sick Days....great Pay ..experience Required.....im Me To Discuss....
Thanks ...chris


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Have a guy that works for me that I might not need, lives in PA has driven my Jeeps, pickups, and Internationals


----------



## UNISCAPE (Oct 17, 2000)

we are an hour and a half minimum from penn. ...sorry


----------



## 55cgas (Nov 23, 2009)

I know this post is a couple years old, but if you need someone this winter, let me know. I have a 2001 Dodge Ram 1500 with a 7.6' western. I have 12 years experience.


----------



## mulchexpress (Nov 30, 2009)

Interested in your post about drivers for snow plow trucks. Have own truck with plow, can that work. Is this commercial, residential, or combination. would be coming from Morris County (40 minutes away), right up Route 287 or another driver of mine would be coming from Paterson. Thanks.


----------

